# Benson Henderson gets title shot vs. Koreshkov in Bellator 153 main event



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Benson Henderson gets welterweight title shot vs. Koreshkov in Bellator 153 main event
> 
> By MMAjunkie Staff February 2, 2016 12:25 pm
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/benson...-shot-vs-koreshkov-in-bellator-153-main-event


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe at least as Bellator champion sponsorship money is reasonably higher than that Reebok deal...


----------

